# Study in Thai university..non Thai speaker.



## JNJEXPATS (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi,
Son just completed GCSEs outside Thailand.
He hasn’t lived in Thailand and doesn’t speak Thai.
We’re looking at options in Thailand to further his education.
Interest in gaming, media, technology.

Can he do a four year university course in Thailand now, at an institution with an international student section ?
Missing A levels is that allowed?
Then planning to do Masters in U.K. to make him more internationally employable?

Father British, Wife Thai, son has British and Thai passports.

Any advice on studying and institutions in Thailand.


----------

